# greenlawn dam



## catfishhuntr (Mar 27, 2009)

the eyes and white bass at greenlawn dam are hittin good


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work!....BUT the number of eyes down there will now shrink much quicker seeing that you named the exact location...not to mention other more sensitive species that are now open to lurking meat hunters. Good fish, though. Wish I could get a Fish Ohio that quick. Were you just using live bait?


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice fish...i went down there the other day and no luck...i guess i'll have to give it another try...this time i'll be sure to have my minnow bucket


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

thigpend6 
yeah, wading is a must there, because it's so wide 
but rigging a lighter line 4lb or 6lb and ultralite rod should do the trick!
it will get you a farther cast at least 30yds 
I get 50yds on days with little wind, with a 1/8 or 1/4oz lure.

nice fish, good job keep it a secret!!!!
i'm not telling


----------



## catfishhuntr (Mar 27, 2009)

used minnows for bit there no luck so i switched to trusty twister/jig


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

lol this was a nice stringer. got to see this one before he took off. nice job man. we didnt end up doing so well for sum reason. its a new spot for me though so time will help out.


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Went out today managed to catch only one, a nice size white bass...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS said:


> thigpend6
> yeah, wading is a must there, because it's so wide
> 
> hahahaha
> ...


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I_Shock_Em said:


> JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS said:
> 
> 
> > thigpend6
> ...


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

just started my spring break, really wanted to go down to greenlawn, but Im not sure if the water's high. Does anyone know?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

as of yesterday it was "higher" but still wadeable, depending on how much rain we got overnight, u still mite be good


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

shock em we all need to head out again sumtime soon man and fish


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

I fished Greenlawn for the first time in 09 on sunday. I caught 3 saugeye, 1 slab crappie and some small whitebass. Some folks said that the fishing was better on saturday. The fishing can be very good at greenlawn. Some days are better than others. I guess thats why they call it fishing instead of catching. I still had fun.


----------

